# Who of you are really impaired by the R5´s video limitations?



## xps (Aug 26, 2020)

On the last two days, I tried the video-features of the R5. Filming my smallest great-granddaughter, who is an enthusiastic horsewoman, at riding and training her dog. 
I saw just a few of these devastating reviews on Youtube, so my expectations were not high. All those professional influencers have to be right and I´m just an old pensioner who actually scrapes past an beginning dementia. 
But - OMG - it worked. Yes, it worked great. We filmed over three hours in 4k, with an Zhiyun gimbal for special perspectives and hand-guided with my just arrived R5 smallrig camera cage. The videos look great, and the AF is tracking my great-granddaughter effectively, also their dogs and horses. The videos are all about 20-25 minutes long. No overheating, Noother problem.

Anybody eles out there, who has some positive first experiences with the R5 video capability?


----------



## SteveC (Aug 26, 2020)

xps said:


> On the last two days, I tried the video-features of the R5. Filming my smallest great-granddaughter, who is an enthusiastic horsewoman, at riding and training her dog.
> I saw just a few of these devastating reviews on Youtube, so my expectations were not high. All those professional influencers have to be right and I´m just an old pensioner who actually scrapes past an beginning dementia.
> But - OMG - it worked. Yes, it worked great. We filmed over three hours in 4k, with an Zhiyun gimbal for special perspectives and hand-guided with my just arrived R5 smallrig camera cage. The videos look great, and the AF is tracking my great-granddaughter effectively, also their dogs and horses. The videos are all about 20-25 minutes long. No overheating, Noother problem.
> 
> Anybody eles out there, who has some positive first experiences with the R5 video capability?



Were you using "regular" 4K rather than the downsampled HQ 4K?


----------



## xps (Aug 26, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Were you using "regular" 4K rather than the downsampled HQ 4K?


4K-U, All-i. "Normal 4K" is enough for me, as this is the genuine resolution of my monitors and TVs.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 26, 2020)

That mode doesn't 'overheat'... just doesn't look as good as the HQ.

For me... I would have to take a video to have it impair my video taking.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 26, 2020)

xps said:


> 4K-U, All-i. "Normal 4K" is enough for me, as this is the genuine resolution of my monitors and TVs.



Hah, I'm in the stone age, 1080p for my monitors** and my TV is (gasp!) 720p.

**Ok, the monitors are 1200x1920, not 1080, but I don't mind letterboxing and prefer it to cropping off the sides or stretching.

From what I'm hearing, no one expects to just _watch_ an 8K video in the near future on 8K hardware outside of a studio, but the mode is desired because video editing can scan across the frame (probably not the right technical term for what I'm thinking of), and besides, it makes downsampling to 4K possible.


----------



## cornieleous (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm mostly a stills shooter and do some video these days. I have done some demanding video at times for projects, but for nearly everything 4K30 is very acceptable. For 4K60, external recording is cheaper than the memory cards. 4K120 would only be for slow mow and only a fool needs a long cut of that- it is an overused effect in many productions. 8K is completely useless and cumbersome as of now. Down sampled HQ 4K may make some sense but wonderful productions have been made with worse than the 4k30 on the R5.

In my opinion, all the types whining are a mob of irrational fools who spend more time emotionally spun up about gear or generating useless youtube clips for their inane and uneducated followers than they ever do making quality content. These are not doers, they are people who talk about doing and agonize over having the best and how they are perceived. Real artists and professionals get gear that works for them and move on with life. People today just want to complain, want to be victims, want to be important, or worse, are just paid parasites stirring up controversy for clicks.

I've heard very few logical arguments for why the R5 is unusable- mostly just a spoiled crowd of wannabes endlessly emoting and feeding off each other in a big dumb vapid group think.


----------

